# Cohiba Esplendidos box code



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

I recently bought a 25 box of Cohiba Esplendidos. The box code is "PLM JUN06" (see picture). The serial number "HH142375". I presume that JUN06 is the time of production. But what does PLM means? What can we read out of this numbers and codes? And does anyone know anything about this particular batch?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

PLM is the plant/location it was rolled at. Where did you get the serial number at? Usually the the serial number is 12 digits located below the barcode on the green security seal


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

elco69 said:


> PLM is the plant/location it was rolled at. Where did you get the serial number at? Usually the the serial number is 12 digits located below the barcode on the green security seal

















There is no barcode on my box. I thought the red digits were the serial number.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Esplendidos said:


> View attachment 53399
> View attachment 53400
> 
> 
> There is no barcode on my box. I thought the red digits were the serial number.


My bad, I forget you mentioned it was from '06, they didn't fully convert to the 12 digit until '11. If you got a black light, you should be able to shine it on the seal and the hidden UV image should appear. Anywhoo, I know you didn't ask about verification. I heard Esplendidos are awesome with age on them and it looks like you got a little bit of age :wink: Lucky you, Esplendidos are next on my list to buy, just wish they weren't so pricey.


----------



## Esplendidos (Jul 26, 2015)

elco69 said:


> My bad, I forget you mentioned it was from '06, they didn't fully convert to the 12 digit until '11. If you got a black light, you should be able to shine it on the seal and the hidden UV image should appear. Anywhoo, I know you didn't ask about verification. I heard Esplendidos are awesome with age on them and it looks like you got a little bit of age :wink: Lucky you, Esplendidos are next on my list to buy, just wish they weren't so pricey.


Thanks! These Esplendidos have been aged by the vendor and sold as a Esplendidos vintage. They are absolutely amazing. I have understood that Cohiba produce their cigars at different factories. Which one is preferrable and does "PLM" code tell which particular factory my box is from?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Esplendidos said:


> Thanks! These Esplendidos have been aged by the vendor and sold as a Esplendidos vintage. They are absolutely amazing. I have understood that Cohiba produce their cigars at different factories. Which one is preferrable and does "PLM" code tell which particular factory my box is from?


I believe PLM is the El Laguito factory, according to CA it is supposed the best factory. Cigar Aficionado - Low Membership Price!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

In recent years, box codes for most companies change from yr to yr.let yr BTO was 
El Laguito (SP)


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I can vouch for the Espy....best cigar I've ever smoked and with age...you think you're having a cigar in heaven.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree with Gary,an aged Espy is like a religious experience to the 3rd power. If you are a code hunter i'd follow the Behike box codes to get cigars made at the El Laguito factory.. just my opinion


----------

